# Detective Deidre Mengedoht



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Detective Deidre Mengedoht*

Louisville Metro Police Department, Kentucky

End of Watch Monday, December 24, 2018

Write a Reflection

Add to My Heroes

Suggest Updates

Share
AddThis Sharing Buttons
LODD Mapping FAQs
*Contact*
Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:

Chief of Police Steve Conrad
Louisville Metro Police Department
633 West Jefferson Street
Louisville, KY 40202

Phone: (502) 574-7060

*Most Recent Reflection*


----------

